
Unlocking Fingerprint-Protected Phones with a Regular Inkjet Printer - CarolineW
http://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-unlock-fingerprint-protected-phones-with-a-regular-inkjet-printer-501392.shtml
======
cpncrunch
Nobody expects finger-print readers to stop someone who really wants to get
into your phone. It is really just meant to stop the average low-level
thief/snooper.

~~~
hackney
If I turn my phone off, even though I have it set to unlock with my finger, it
still asks for my password twice, so good luck with that. Galaxy S5 with that
selinux garbage.

